# Acme Feed Nut For Diamond Milling Machine



## buffdan (Apr 5, 2016)

I needed a new feed nut for the x-axis in my Diamond 22-M horizontal mill, as the backlash was about .020.
I picked up some 932 bronze, and single point threaded a new nut.
The new nut works great and has ~.005 backlash.
The lead screw could be replaced.. Maybe another project.

Dan


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 6, 2016)

Excellent!  Did you purchase the tool point or ground it?


----------



## buffdan (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks, I ground it from HSS blank.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 6, 2016)

buffdan said:


> Thanks, I ground it from HSS blank.


Thanks!


----------



## TomKro (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice job. 
Did you cut the first flat on the lathe also? 

TomKro


----------



## buffdan (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Tom.

I first cut the flat on the milling machine and used that flat as the reference surface for marking out.
It also made it easier to set it up in the 4-jaw.

Dan


----------



## comstock-friend (May 10, 2016)

Well traveled 22-M Diamond! Most were used in the SoCal aircraft industry or in film (Disney was reported to have about thirty of them lined up!)

John


----------



## cjtoombs (May 10, 2016)

I have a Diamond B12.  It's completely worn out, taken apart and sitting in the corner of the shop awaiting the day that I rebuild it.  I'm glad I didn't give much money for it.


----------

